# Questions for SWAT operators both ex-military and no prior military...



## fightforit (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello and sorry ahead of time if this is not the appropriate thread to be posting this in, I am new to the forums and as far as I could tell this was my best option as there is no "SWAT Mentor Program" thread.  I am a college student that will be graduating with a degree in criminal justice within the next year and was hoping to have a conversation with a few different people that fit the description in the title of the thread.  I would be very appreciative of any people open to answering a few simple questions I had via private message.  

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 29, 2016)

You're putting the 1000 m target in front of the 20 m. 

Look, lots of those (Even former special ops types) looking to cross over to the blue, want to be on knock knock tms, kick doors, Hi Risk Ap tms etc etc. 

The fact is this - wherever it is you wind up, you'll be putting in your time doing the basics first and learning everything a cop needs to learn before ever being considered a serious candidate. 

The absolute minimum is at least 2 years and usually, that's only with a proven SOF background. Plan more on 5. 

You may think the ordinary is boring, but you'll find out quick, you've got an awfully lot to learn, once you step out of academia and onto the streets. 

Bottom line - be the best there is at what you do and learn everything you can. The slots aren't going anywhere and will be there when you're ready and they're interested in your audition.


----------



## fightforit (Nov 29, 2016)

Centermass said:


> You're putting the 1000 m target in front of the 20 m.
> 
> Look, lots of those (Even former special ops types) looking to cross over to the blue, want to be on knock knock tms, kick doors, Hi Risk Ap tms etc etc.
> 
> ...



Do you mind if I send you a private message?


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 30, 2016)

Being ex-mil/SF doesn't mean you'll always be the best fit for a particular team, despite whatever ultra mega cool guy shit you've done, either. 

Don't get fixated on SWAT. If you end up becoming a cop you might find that something else makes you hard- drugs, CT, whatever. You might even find you don't like being LE or you might love it. 

It's good to have goals but you have to make a name for yourself first.


----------



## 18C4V (Nov 30, 2016)

You'll have a tough time with no life or military experience. Work on the basics which is become the best officer that you can be. I've sat on numerous SWAT oral boards as a voting member and crushed many officers in the oral boards with the mentality of "I just want to be on SWAT" with no life or military experience. We have quite a few former Marines in our part time SWAT unit and a few SF guys in our full time SWAT platoon.


----------



## fightforit (Nov 30, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Being ex-mil/SF doesn't mean you'll always be the best fit for a particular team, despite whatever ultra mega cool guy shit you've done, either.
> 
> Don't get fixated on SWAT. If you end up becoming a cop you might find that something else makes you hard- drugs, CT, whatever. You might even find you don't like being LE or you might love it.
> 
> It's good to have goals but you have to make a name for yourself first.



I've interned with a department and am in the testing process with a few right now.  I'm not trying to be a full time SWAT officer either, which I think I should have clarified.  My passion and what I've spent most of my time researching in college is gang operations and narcotics trade.  I'd like to have the goal of being on a part time SWAT unit in the back of my head, but it's not a make or break thing for me.  I'm gonna be the best I can at policing the community and learning about the area in which I end up patrolling.  My end goal is working for a gang unit.  Thank you for the insight though.  I've talked to a few SWAT guys from mid size urban areas and they are very successful, and I'd say about half have prior military experience, none ex SF.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 30, 2016)

I've worked gangs for 15 of my last 28 years. They will always be here and will never decline in their numbers. Be the best patrol officer you can be. Be proactive when it comes to the gangs operating in your area. Learn their methods of operation, identify its members, etc. Come across as professional and not "super eager." Once the "gang guys" in your department learn that you can be a valuable asset to their unit due to your self-initiated gang knowledge...they will approach you. That's what you want...for them to "invite" you in. Believe me...they are taking note of you if you are doing what I advised. You will become an asset that they not only want, but will come to need once you develop your intelligence avenues.

Best of fortune to you. Now, drive on....


----------



## fightforit (Nov 30, 2016)

Agoge said:


> I've worked gangs for 15 of my last 28 years. They will always be here and will never declined in their numbers. Be the best patrol officer you can be. Be proactive when it comes to the gangs operating in your area. Learn their methods of operation, identify its members, etc. Come across as professional and not "super eager." Once the "gang guys" in your department learn that you can be a valuable asset to their unit due to your self-initiated gang knowledge...they will approach you. That's what you want...for them to "invite" you in. Believe me...they are taking note of you if you are doing what I advised. You will become an asset that they not only want, but will come to need once you develop your intelligence avenues.
> 
> Best of fortune to you. Now, drive on....



Those are some impressive numbers, thanks for the years of hard work.


----------



## AWP (Nov 30, 2016)

fightforit said:


> Post



A theme you'll see here, and it applies to just any profession, is that the "elite" are really good at the fundamentals of their profession. SOF takes basic infantry tactics to the speed of sound for example. They've mastered the methods taught to privates and then do those same things harder and faster than "the other guy." I'm a fobbit, an IT nerd, and our best guys can do the basics in their sleep; they prove their worth when things go sideways or some new challenge is dropped into their laps.

I don't care what you do in life, whatever your profession, I firmly believe the best guys are the ones who have mastered the simple stuff. Be a great cop, the rest will fall into place.

Good luck.


----------



## fightforit (Nov 30, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> A theme you'll see here, and it applies to just any profession, is that the "elite" are really good at the fundamentals of their profession. SOF takes basic infantry tactics to the speed of sound for example. They've mastered the methods taught to privates and then do those same things harder and faster than "the other guy." I'm a fobbit, an IT nerd, and our best guys can do the basics in their sleep; they prove their worth when things go sideways or some new challenge is dropped into their laps.
> 
> I don't care what you do in life, whatever your profession, I firmly believe the best guys are the ones who have mastered the simple stuff. Be a great cop, the rest will fall into place.
> 
> Good luck.



Much appreciated. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 1, 2016)

fightforit said:


> I've interned with a department and am in the testing process with a few right now.  I'm not trying to be a full time SWAT officer either, which I think I should have clarified.  My passion and what I've spent most of my time researching in college is gang operations and narcotics trade.  I'd like to have the goal of being on a part time SWAT unit in the back of my head, but it's not a make or break thing for me.  I'm gonna be the best I can at policing the community and learning about the area in which I end up patrolling.  My end goal is working for a gang unit.  Thank you for the insight though.  I've talked to a few SWAT guys from mid size urban areas and they are very successful, and I'd say about half have prior military experience, none ex SF.



My apologies, I'm using the rest of the world term for what you guys call SOF there. 

Gang unit is good.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 1, 2016)

All the above is so true. Be a good patrol officer, don't fall into the bitching game (did that early and learned from it), be positive, pull your load...and opportunities will open up.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 2, 2016)

What @Centermass and @18C4V said. They're spot on.

Honestly, right now SWAT and/or gangs or vice or being the squad's social secretary shouldn't even be on your radar. Your 5m target vis a vis policing is to make it through the selection process.   After that, worry about the academy. 

The only other thing I'll add is that you will eventually need to decide if you like making cases. For the most part, SWAT solves tactical problems rather than investigating crime.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Dec 4, 2016)

My 2c.  I am proud to be in this forum. I have never served in the armed forces.  I totally respect those that have done and am proud to have made many life long friends from here.  I went to college for 2 years and was able to get hired on a department.  I served for a number of years on 3 departments until I was able to get on a team.  I was lucky, I was a good shooter and had good tactical common sense.  I will always say that there are much better police officers out there then me.  I have been on swat for over 16 years and have been a Police Officer full time since 1990.  Now I am one of the old guys on the team, still able to pass the physical and can out shoot most of the younger guys.  If there is anything I can do to help, pm me and I will try to steer you in the right direction.

To begin.  Get on a department that has a team.  Be the one that others look to as someone that can do the job and have common sense.  Show that your able to handle stressful situations with the force that is needed and no more than that.  Once people see that your able to shoot on the range, handle stressful calls and act professionally you will then be on the way to your goals.  Ya, there will always be the one that will make the cut and have no logical reasons why he/she did.....  Don't let that get in front of your goals.  Like already said, hit your 20y target first.  Be the one that others look to and always be there when needed.  Its that simple.  

Oh, never get a degree in criminal justice.  You will learn that in the Academy.  Better to get a degree in business, accounting or anything else (basket weaving).  If you don't like your career and only have a criminal justice degree it doesn't transfer well into any other field........


----------



## BRobertsHS4 (Dec 15, 2016)

I definitely agree with the previous posts, focus on learning to become an officer before considering SWAT. I've been in law enforcement for 16 years (started at 19) and I truly didn't have a full grasp on all the aspect of true law enforcement until about 5 years into my career. I didn't go SWAT until about 13 years in to my career and I still have tons to learn. You'll never stop learning, especially when it comes to special teams. 

My advice, get hired on, avoid the angry retired on duty guys, the ladies men, the pretty dispatcher or officer, and the overly compensating muscle head. Find those guys who don't bitch about anything and aren't putting their work off on other officers. Practice your craft of becoming a good peace officer and investigator. Once you've become a GREAT officer, you may become an okay SWAT guy. Make sure you're not doing it just to say you're SWAT. Those guys are a drag on the team. They are all pumped and wanting to become SWAT, then when they get to the team, they don't want to put in 110% when it comes down to training and learning. 

Good luck with your venture. Brandon


----------

